# Free Born



## Dontrell Stroman (Mar 26, 2016)

If one of the qualifications to be a  freemason is being free born and Prince Hall was allegedly born a slave how was he entered, passed, and raised ?


----------



## coachn (Mar 26, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> If one of the qualifications to be a  freemason is being free born and Prince Hall was allegedly born a slave how was he entered, passed, and raised ?


To understand this, you must first wash away centuries of misinterpretation of the word "Freeborn" or the term "Free Born". 

It did not mean "Not born a slave". 

It was used to clarify the term, "Able of birth", which meant you were "superior stock" and able to undergo training to become a Journeyman.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 26, 2016)

There is no record of Prince Hall ever being a slave. His early life is unrecorded and "theorized." Beyond that, what Brother John said.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you for the insight brothers

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

